# Let’s see your Italian cars!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Still love my frenchies but the Italians have taken hold of me abit! Let's see em!

2017 Giulia Quad on 5,000 miles










Alfa 146 Ti on 118,600 miles & I love it!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Both gorgeous!

Its one make on my list to own. Still really fancy a 159Ti


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

So how is the Quad going, I might be very keen on the Coupe version when it surfaces and will likely have most of same teach as yours?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh lord.... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

That Giulia is a stunning car.

Saw a couple (Non-Quad) in the hire car compound yesterday, they looked stunning!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Giulia, a dream car


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

You did mean this one, didn't you  

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/74/Alfa_Romeo_Giulia_Super.jpg/1200px-Alfa_Romeo_Giulia_Super.jpg



Andy.


----------



## AnthonyIRL (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bgvlo6rni1W/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BhzBMd3ADv-/

And one of my mates gtv v6 that I clean for him regularly along with his veloce giulia.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BhzBePvg1yh/


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

This is my GTV V6 I'm in the process of restoring.










Engine is getting there slowly...










Interior is pretty much perfect !


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

V6 engine looks impressive and the interior like its never been used.


----------



## SpiderJD (Nov 2, 2016)

21 years old this May. Still going strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

This is my Mito 135 multiair distinctive. I've just bought it off my mum who has had it for 4 years ( second owner ) it's a 62 plate but only done 35,000 miles, and is my grown up sensible runaround car. She wanted a new car and this was too nice to be lost as a trade in.


































Really clean and tidy, still got the original stickers on everything including the brake disk bells!

Loads of nice options too, which is what made it stand out and let me convince her to go and look at it in the first place. Heated red leather, 3rd rear seat, auto climate control, cruise control, Bluetooth, tomtom with integrated dash mount, factory xenons plus the chrome trim and red calipers of the distinctive trim level.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

magpieV6 said:


> Alfa 146 Ti on 118,600 miles & I love it!


Love the 146, long while since I've seen one. My dad had one back at a couple of years old with the 1.6 boxer engine, which the press slated but he loved, it just had so much character.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxpDdiYF14R/


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8ooD1iAPJS/

just picked this up.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

alfajim said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B8ooD1iAPJS/
> 
> just picked this up.


Had one myself... loved everything but the auto gearbox and shifted it on after 10 months.

If you're anything like me you'll be turning down the 'beep' on early upshift otherwise you'll be hearing it in your sleep!!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

macca666 said:


> Heres mine


A thing of beauty. My Dad has the Veloce, only disappointing elements are the underwhelming noise and poor alloy selection. See you've gone for the Quad alloys which makes a huge improvement!

Thought about getting an aftermarket exhaust?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> A thing of beauty. My Dad has the Veloce, only disappointing elements are the underwhelming noise and poor alloy selection. See you've gone for the Quad alloys which makes a huge improvement!
> 
> Thought about getting an aftermarket exhaust?


I got the Veloce Ti which came with the Quad alloys and I added the carbon pack.

Cars only 8 month old so not considered an exhaust as yet but who knows what the future will bring


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Lovely motors in this thread, the Giulias are stunning and so is the 916 Busso :argie: Here's my old trusty daily.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> Had one myself... loved everything but the auto gearbox and shifted it on after 10 months.
> 
> If you're anything like me you'll be turning down the 'beep' on early upshift otherwise you'll be hearing it in your sleep!!


what's this beep? only been tootling about in it so far, too bloody wet.
my other two alfas had full tan leather interior, the non leather part to my seats is quite grippy and i'm struggling to get out.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

alfajim said:


> what's this beep? only been tootling about in it so far, too bloody wet.
> my other two alfas had full tan leather interior, the non leather part to my seats is quite grippy and i'm struggling to get out.


Mostly when cold, the car is very slow to change up and you end up using the flappy paddle to upshift, the car tells you it's too early to upshift and it beeps.

Perhaps I got a dodgy one but I was constantly trying to shift up, was always in too low a gear and eventually drove me so mad I had to google how to turn down the beep!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

This was my 2nd car after passing my driving test - absolutely loved it, used to rev and rev and love it ...

Alfasud sprint 









Stock photo of what it looked like.

Had a 156 in brilliant blue few years back, gorgeous inside, gorgeous to look at, but didn't have the raw feeling my 1st Alfa did...


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Owned this about 10yrs ago, 166 3L V6


----------



## 321GTA (Feb 19, 2020)

My 147 GTA, owned for 4 years, and is my summer toy


----------



## abucd4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sad that there aren't more submissions to this thread!

Here's mine - upgrades from a Fiesta ST to Giulia Veloce, bought it yesterday!

Paintwork was actually well corrected by dealer, or was swirl free when they received it - never been able to say that before! Hesitant to do much with it as a result.

Wheels looked 'off' (dirty/flat?) so I cleaned them with G3 wheel cleaner and turns out they had some type of satin waxy coating on them, which has now crazed. God knows what product the dealer or previous owner has used on them. So first job this weekend is to get that stripped off and seal them properly with poorboys ex-p stuff.

Haven't been into detailing for a couple of years as tbh life took over. Looking forward to getting back into it. Is Natty's blue paste wax still decent or would people recommend something else (<£30).

https://www.giuliaforums.com/attachments/656f651a-09ad-4613-bd9d-8267b3d137f6-jpeg.100417/


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I would show you mine but both are now at the scrappy!
Bought for £3k, spend £4k ont hem in 2 years, sold for pennies, both off road!

shame, fun when they work, built by Luigi who clocks off at noon to make love and drink wine.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

The car behind me was trying to reverse up the ramp, his radiator blew! Says it all really


----------



## SpiderJD (Nov 2, 2016)

Had this a week. I'm a 100% Italian car person so it's my 14th Alfa.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's the latest addition to my fleet,

A 1980 alfasud super 1500

It's a little scruffy up close, but I don't care, it wears it's well worn 40 years worth of battle scars with pride. I'll tidy up bits and pieces as and when I can with the aim of making it a genuinely everyday useable classic we can get in and take out whenever we fancy.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Mates new QF. Sonax polymernetshield.


----------

